

CircuitLab + Electronics.StackExchange.com Integration - compumike
https://www.circuitlab.com/blog/2013/03/06/circuitlab-integration-on-electronics-stack-exchange/

======
weiy
Inspired by last year's Balsamiq + UX.StackExchange integration
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3639047> we were happy to put this
together for the electronics community! Thanks to the StackExchange team and
community for being so helpful in accomplishing this integration.

------
TheAnimus
This is a really great idea, I wish I'd had something around like this when I
was at school, as I've drifted away from electronics into pure software.

All the best and good luck guys!

------
frio
I've recently started tinkering with my Arduino again, and was going to start
looking for a tool to build some basic schematics online. Good timing;
CircuitLab looks awesome!

~~~
rcfox
FYI: Upverter has a template that you can fork as a basis for new Arduino
shields. [http://upverter.com/upverter/8840f66750a0b8b0/Arduino-
Shield...](http://upverter.com/upverter/8840f66750a0b8b0/Arduino-Shield-
Template/)

~~~
frio
Welp, neat!

------
davidjgraph
I've followed CircuitLab for some time with interest. Fantastic product,
really great idea for an integration. Makes me wonder where you've left the
room for premium features?

~~~
compumike
Thanks! The electronics world is enormous -- there's plenty of room :)

------
nraynaud
I feel stupid for using upverter now :)

~~~
HorizonXP
Why?

~~~
nraynaud
because it's not the one integrated with stack overflow and as a beginner, I
have some questions.

------
seddona
congratulations guys, this will be really useful.

